# Installation Fedora Core 1 sur Virtual PC



## iouze (16 Octobre 2004)

Je souhaite tester Fedora Core 1  en l'installant via Virtual PC. J'ai récuperer une image du DVD au format .iso et tente désespérément de l'installer à partir de cette image disque montée sur le bureau de mac osx. 
Et là je débarque dans un autre monde, j'ai capturé l'image disque boot.iso (qui se situe dans l'image du DVD) et démarrer l'instal à partir de cette image mais je bloque à partir de l'écran ou on me demande le nom ru répertoire NFS et le rpertoire Fedora Core. Les autres choix d'install n'étant pas possible j'en suis là.

Il faut faire quoi. On peut faire l'instal à partir d'une image disque ou non ?
Il faut que je grave le DVD de l'image.Iso ?

Voilà si quelqu'un a tenté le truc et surtout réussi   je suis preneur.

C'est quand même très galère l'install de Linux


----------



## mob (16 Octobre 2004)

fedora core 1 est plutot obselete maintenant, essaye peut etre plutot le 2 (y'a meme fedora core 3 qui est en phase avancée de tests et dont la sortie est prevue le 1 novembre)

cela dit il n'est pas certain que cela resolve ton probleme.

mob


----------



## iouze (18 Octobre 2004)

C'est en fait Fedora Core 2, si j'ai bien compris. Mais effectivement dans l'immédiat cela n'a pas résolu mon pb.
L'objectif pour info est de tester cette dixtribution de Linux dans l'optique de la mise en place d'un serveur dédié chez un PSI (fournit par ce dernier avec Fedora) et d'installer 2 ou 3 trucs dessus dont QTSS. Avant de m'emballer je voudrais voir comment cela foncionne.


----------

